# swell.gr: Audi A5 2.0T Enhancement/Nanolex Protection



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody.

Last week I had an Audi A5 2.0T for a correction and protection session so here is how it was processed.

Car was cleaned from contaminants with Dodo Juice Supernatural Clay and with Dodo Juice Basics of Bling Clay lube. For the remaining tar spots I used ValetPro Tar and Glue remover.




























*Then I took some paint thickness measurements with Paint Detective.
*













































*For correction I used Menzerna PO106FA with polishing pad and a rotary.

*







*

Despite the difficulty in showing paint defects on a white coloured car, I managed to take some 50.50 shots.
*




















































*

Then the car had an IPA wipe-down to remove polish oils and for a deep cleanse I used Nanolex Premium Paint Cleaner. Then paint was sealed with Nanolex Premium Paint Sealant.

Glasses were cleaned with Nanolex Premium Glass Cleaner and then sealed with Nanolex Urban Glass Sealant except for the windscreen which was sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant.

Trims and tyres were treated with CarPro PERL Coat protectant.

Here are the final shots:

*
























































































































































































































Thanks for viewing
mike


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

amazing results mike!


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

i like white colors, nice job


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent work Mike. Photos underrate your work and finish,as in real the car looks stunning.
Great result!!!


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work Mike. Paint glossiness and wetness are great despite the white colour.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

Fantastic work mike


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking nice mate:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice mike , amazing depth for a white :thumb:

How do you compare the nanolex "look" to other sealants???


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments 



Racer said:


> Very nice mike , amazing depth for a white :thumb:
> 
> How do you compare the nanolex "look" to other sealants???


Thanks Rui

Nanolex add a nice glossiness without the plastic look that other sealants give. Especially in white cars, it boosts glossiness to max. it gives a very good finish.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> Thanks for your kind comments
> 
> Thanks Rui
> 
> Nanolex add a nice glossiness without the plastic look that other sealants give. Especially in white cars, it boosts glossiness to max. it gives a very good finish.


I tested in grey and dark colours and it looked very nice , i was curious in white because i should have one in a couple of weeks. 
Thanks for the feedback :thumb:


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

Looking awesome mate..
Nice work.. as always..:wave:


----------



## detailmatters (May 23, 2011)

Fantastic job as always, Mike! (Bill)


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very nice job Mike!

How much Ultra did you need for the windshield?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nanolex said:


> Very nice job Mike!
> 
> How much Ultra did you need for the windshield?


Thank you Florian , less than 10 drops for the windshild .


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Mike :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you Mario


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent work Mike
Congratulations!


----------

